# Veg and fruit farmers markets around Faro area?



## Koosalagoopagoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knows any farmers markets with fruit and veg around the area of Faro? 

The closest I have gotten to was Mercado Municipal.

I have seen something similar to a farmers market near Pingo Doce, which is located near the Forum Algarve shopping centre. It was on Sunday and unfortunately it was closing when I was passing, so will check it out this week.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I also do not mind going to neighbour cities - Olhao, Loule, Quarteira etc.

So if you know any farmers please give me a shout. Or maybe somebody knows where is it possible to buy direct from the farmers?


----------

